# syslinux si e grub no? bah!

## teknux

copio qui di seguito un post che ho fatto su un altro forum, sperando di poter trovare l più presto una soluzione al mio problema che non dipende dalla distro....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> salve a tutti, dopo alcuni problemini (spero superati) con il mio HD, ho installato slack tranquillamente. ma al reboot con il floppy di grub ricevo un errore che dice di non riuscire a montare la partizione
> 
> quindi provo a isnerire il floppy con bare.i (quello di boot insomma) e lo faccio partire con il kernel del mio HD (/dev/hdb2), e funziona tutto senza problemi. ovviamente non voglio continuare a usare il floppy, ma non usando lilo, dovevo reboottare con qualcosa 
> ...

 

saluti, tek

----------

## blaze_

scaricati una distro o un livecd su cd tipo gentoo o knoppix, monta la tua 

partizione, chroota sulla partizione della tua linux, installa lilo o sistema grub   e reboota... con me ha funzionato alla grande :)

----------

## bsolar

Avere il grub.conf potrebbe essere di aiuto...

----------

## teknux

blaze_ : avevo già fatto quello che mi hai consigliato, ovvero usare il livecd di gentoo e montare grub ma ricevo comunque l'errore quando eseguo i comandi per installare grub, cioè:

```

root (hd0,2)

setup (hd0,2)

quit

```

al secondo comando ricevo comunque l'errore: "unable to mount partition"

è questo che non capisco. del resto, se funzionasse l'installazione, dovrebbe funzionare anche da floppy suppongo... grazie comuqnue  :Smile: 

bsolar: grub.conf esiste? l'unico file di configurazione in grub è menu.lst che serve a creare un menù all'avvio di grub per evitare di ridigitare i ocmandi a mano ad ogni reboot, io li ho lanciati a mano e non funzionano....

sob!   :Sad: 

----------

## bsolar

 *teknux wrote:*   

> blaze_ : avevo già fatto quello che mi hai consigliato, ovvero usare il livecd di gentoo e montare grub ma ricevo comunque l'errore quando eseguo i comandi per installare grub, cioè:
> 
> ```
> 
> root (hd0,2)
> ...

 

Se la partizione che booti è /dev/hda2 dovrebbe essere:

```
root (hd0,1)

setup (hd0,1)
```

 *Quote:*   

> bsolar: grub.conf esiste? l'unico file di configurazione in grub è menu.lst che serve a creare un menù all'avvio di grub per evitare di ridigitare i ocmandi a mano ad ogni reboot, io li ho lanciati a mano e non funzionano....

 

afaik grub.conf è il file da usare, menu.lst dovrebbe essere un symlink a quest'ultimo (credo per scopi di compatibilità).

----------

## teknux

ok posso anche dirmi che sono una pippa   :Laughing: 

avevi ragione, non so come sia potutto sfuggirmi...

grazie davvero, nel frattempo vado un attimo a saltare con i testicoli su uno spigolo  :Razz: 

tnx, tek

----------

## bsolar

 *teknux wrote:*   

> nel frattempo vado un attimo a saltare con i testicoli su uno spigolo 

 

L'ho sempre detto che troppo computer fa male alla salute...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

